# update on me (Paula)



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry I haven't been on SM, not doing my best right now:blush: I did want to share that the surgeon took a foot of my intestine or colon, my daughter said it was my intestine, hubby said he heard colon. Either way I hurt. 
Pat, Walter, Lynn and Marie have sent me beautiful gifts, my door bell keeps ringing, hubby is amazed at all the prayers and love from you all.
Michelle I'm praying for you and Pat's daughter 
Need more prayers I need to poo:HistericalSmiley:
I love you:wub:
tomorrow will be even a better day


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you feel better each day. Just rest for now. I am sorry you aren't feeling so well. Wishing you good health soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so good to hear from you Paula and very happy you are OK !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Paula. I'm so sorry that you're feeling...uh, crappy. :w00t::innocent: Hoping each day brings a more comfort. Glad you got through the surgery. The report that I saw on here and FB was that there wasn't cancer. Hoping that's so and that's worth celebrating :chili: gently. Sending lots of prayers, love and kisses. :smootch:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love you Paula, me & the girls are hoping every day is a little better than the last and that you are feeling "relieved" soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You know dog lovers when we want to see poo..It always binds me up when I have surgery, try drinking lots of water and try Colace at least 2 at a time for three times a day, so at least 6 anyway.. I took Colace a couple days before surgery, because the anesthesia and meds will bind you up..


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Your colon is your large intestine so everyone is right. Prayers continue. Thanks for stopping by and hope you feel much much better very soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula,

I'm so sorry that you're in pain, but soon this will all be behind me. I think about you every day. Sending you love and hugs:wub:

xoxo
Kim


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's good to see your post, and we hope you are feeling better. Sending prayers that everything works out "in the end." :blink:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe Paula...good to see that your up to writing. You've been in my thoughts and prayers every day. I hope each day gets better and that this is all behind you.
Love you. Xoxo


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Get better soon. The little one need you. Hugs and puppy kisses from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

im praying that you'll be feeling better real soon!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula just called me a little while ago and at first I thought I heard her say that she wants to *coo* ... but, actually what she said was that she wanted to "poo" 

She sounded so tired ... so, I encouraged her to get rest. One doesn't get much rest while being in the hospital ... they even tend to wake you in the middle of the night to take vitals.

Paula, as you know, my prayers continue for you ... I pray you feel all better real soon. 

I love you so much, darling Paula. :heart:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You know me, Paula, I am reluctant to ask the All Powerful All for favors, but I will make an exception for this most important request....and beg that you may be blessed with a completely satisfying poo. These things are essential...I hope it doesn't hurt to laugh...and I hope you laughed.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I hope you get some rest and soon will be feeling better! Went out with a few in Orlando from SM and we were all thinking of you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's so good to see you post on here Paula. You have been in my prayers, and I hope you get relief soon. Please get plenty of rest and follow the doctor's orders and feel better soon.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug: Paula Hoping for a speedy recovery.. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

olice:olice:

SM "poo" control stopping by to say: GO PAULA!

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, I'm way late with words, but have had you on my mind and in prayers. I'm so glad your surgery is behind you (no pun intended).

I pray for your quick recovery, sounds like you are well on your way for that.

See by my signature pic, haven't had time to be active here - still working on orders.
Hugs.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I didn't think to tell you when we talked on the phone that I highly recommend a holistic and excellent tea called Smooth Move. When I had surgery I used this and it works like a charm. And, it tastes really nice.

I know your doctor prescribed something ... but, just in case that doesn't work please consider trying Smooth Move. It's gentle on the system but works. And, it has a pleasant taste ... like licorace/anise. You can buy the tea in your grocery store and/or drugstore.

Here is the link so you can read the review, etc. Smooth Move® - Traditional Medicinals

I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hope you're feeling a bit better today Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm feeling stronger this evening, hopefully this is the turning point
Please continue your prayers they are working 
:wub:I love you:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I didn't think to tell you when we talked on the phone that I highly recommend a holistic and excellent tea called Smooth Move. When I had surgery I used this and it works like a charm. And, it tastes really nice.
> 
> I know your doctor prescribed something ... but, just in case that doesn't work please consider trying Smooth Move. It's gentle on the system but works. And, it has a pleasant taste ... like licorace/anise. You can buy the tea in your grocery store and/or drugstore.
> 
> ...


 
I'm having Lorin buy me some tomorrow thanks Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm having Lorin buy me some tomorrow thanks Marie


Paula, I was just reading something about senna, the main ingredient in Smooth Move. I just read that sometimes senna can irritate the lining of the bowels ... although this is not noted with Smooth Move. Smooth Move's ingredients include fennel, coriander, and ginger. So, I think it's best to check with your doctor first to make sure senna is okay for you. I think for most people Smooth Move is a gentle laxative ... but, I would feel bad if it irritated your system right now ... and, of course, especially after your surgery. 

Please ask your doctor though ... because I think it's great if it can help you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula thinking about you everyday. It can be so uncomfortable when things are not moving right. If you are on pain medications, they can also slow things down.

hugs


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Paula, I am praying that you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy to see you Paula :cheer: I hope you are feeling better, I am sure it will take some time. Hugs and kisses from us xxxooo

I find the best thing for constipation is Natural Calm. It is just magnesium citrate, so our bodies really need it anyway. Taken last thing at night. It fizzes up in warm water, and it also helps your sleep. Depends on how much you take as to the effect.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fresh, soft dates are also yummy & will help you along. . .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Stopping in to see how you're doing.. I'm on poo patrol myself, always hard to get it going after surgery.. I drink lots of water and tried prune juice and some Colace. It helps..Especially with pain meds which bind you up..
Praying you have relief soon, lots of hugs and nose licks..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Still no poo:blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Still no poo:blush:


Did you call the doctor and ask about the Smooth Move? And, like Sandi suggested ... fresh dates?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping you are feeling better and making progress.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, the dates I buy are called Medjool Dates---they are yummy---even the pups love them! I keep a big box in the fridge as long as they are in season (they are in season now---Costco usually carries them).


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

My mother was like that when she was on pain killers, it must be so uncomfortable for you. Sorry you are gong through this.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, praying that you fell better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:It happened :chili: lol never thought I'd be so excited :HistericalSmiley:

my surgeon just called he was surprised to hear me doing as well as I am. 
My appointment is 2:00 tomorrow, hopefully my results have same back 
I'll keep you updated




Sandi when we are in Yuma we visit the Medjool date farms, love the dates they are so fresh, just picked sometimes days before depending when we visited have you ever had a date shake? Soooooo yummy.
I'll have hubby buy me some at Costco.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula glad to hear you are back on track and starting to feel better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- surrounding you will love and prayers. I'm glad to hear that you're doing so well, but Marie is right -- you need to rest and take care of yourself. It's going to take time for your body to heal.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear you are on the mend Paula :tender:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:It happened :chili: lol never thought I'd be so excited :HistericalSmiley:



Well I, for one, am thrilled for you....but hmmmm.....a tad TMI for me, LOL. :w00t::blush: 

I have a friend going through the same thing right now.....but I think she's a few days behind you. so I haven't had her TMI news yet... 

Hurry up and heal....I don't like my buddies being in pain!!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Borrowed my daughter's laptop so I could get in here for a bit today. First thread I stopped at to see how Paula is doing. So glad to read some good news and so very glad you are feeling better. Prayers continue for you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad you're feeling better!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad, you are going to feel so much better now. As I always say, given enough time .... always happens.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glo77 said:


> Borrowed my daughter's laptop so I could get in here for a bit today. First thread I stopped at to see how Paula is doing. So glad to read some good news and so very glad you are feeling better. Prayers continue for you.


 
Glo how's your daughter doing? Your all in my prayers, hope the flight went well for little Patches and you


I'm back from my appointment, the surgeon was so happy with my process:chili: no cancer:chili: Thank you Lord 
He told me to take my time healing and he would see me next Dec for another colonoscopy :w00t:
I know I'm doing so well because of prayers. I can't thank you enough :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Great news! We love you! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula, such wonderful news! :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Paula!

Sending lots of good well wishes your way for a very quick recovery!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

